# A offer if you are getting ready to move to Portugal



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

I have mentioned before that i am a franchisee with a company called Bargain Booze. 

Well this information is for all those who may be Packing ready for the move over to Portugal. 

Most people say one of the things they miss is baked beans. Well in the Bargain Booze Plus shops these are the ones that also sell food. 

We have Cross and Blackwell beans normal size tin dated March 2012 so there is two years date to run. The price is 6 cans for £1.00

This offer ends on the 10th May so if this is of use to you then get loads for when you make your move to Portugal.

This post means no disrespect to those on Forums who run English shops. It's just mean to help the movers.

Peterfc 666?


----------

